
Can Mars Be Made Habitable in Our Lifetime? - headalgorithm
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/can-mars-be-made-habitable-in-our-lifetime/
======
simonblack
No. We're not capable of making Mars habitable.

If we _were_ capable of that, we'd also be capable of fixing the Earth's
trends which are making it become less inhabitable. (excess atmospheric CO2,
loss of snowpack which reduces fresh-water river flows, oxygen-poor 'dead
zones' in the sea, etc, etc.)

~~~
ksaj
I always wondered, what are we doing to the Earth that is so bad that Mars is
expected to be more habitable? Has anyone _looked_ at Mars' atmosphere lately?

